# Tankmate Question



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*So Ive had ADF, snails and cardinal tetra in the tank. Im wondering what other kinds of fish besides tetra can be with a male betta? I feel most comfortable asking here because you guys are knowledgable and wont steer me wrong unlike the petstores who just want to make a sale.*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No long finned fish or colorful fish some bettas are less aggressive than others so see how aggressive yours is.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What size tank and how many of each fish/frog do you have in there now?


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*10 gallons and just one spotted nerite snail and Kudo now.*


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

You could add 2 or more Cory Catfish or some Zebra Danios.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Zebra danios need more space to swim than a ten gallon will give (they are wild). cories are a good idea, but in the small 10 gallon tank, i 'd suggest you get 4-6 pygmy cories. Them, your snail, and the betta would make a good tank.

Alternatively, you could get otos, but I don't know much about them.

Even though 10 gallons is a bigger tank than a lot of the ones you see on the betta forum or with betta keepers, it's still kind of small for a lot of fish you might like to have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would suggest invertebrates like shrimp or other snails.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks everyone. I can't have shrimp because Kudo likes to eat them. I think I will look into pygmy cories!*


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

cory cats are great! I vote them...they are soooo active


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*katrina89 - I think Kitty Whiskers mentioned them, I dont know too much about that type either, would they be too active and stress out my betta?*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some Bettas are too aggressive for tank mates.


----------



## ballard2 (Aug 4, 2012)

so far my petco rescue betta "chi-ness" is tolerating her panda cory tankmate pretty well!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cory catfish need each others company.


----------

